# Timing belt or chain



## scaredpoet (Nov 29, 2010)

The 1.4L (which you have) has a timing chain.

The 1.8L (for those with an LS) has a belt, with replacement at 100,000 miles (per the manual).


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

There is no stated service interval for replacing the timing chain on the 1.4 engine.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

GoldenCruze said:


> There is no stated service interval for replacing the timing chain on the 1.4 engine.


I would say 60000 we have an aveo in the shop that threw the timing belt 3000 dollar head job

h3llion


----------



## mcg75 (Mar 5, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> I would say 60000 we have an aveo in the shop that threw the timing belt 3000 dollar head job
> 
> h3llion


100% agree. I've never seen as many timing belt failures on a vehicle as I have the Aveo and Wave. Seen them even before 100,000kms.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Hooray for the chain on the 1.4T. Although, some chains can be absolute junk too. Much harder to replace a chain than a belt. Although, the 1.4T might not be THAT bad, considering how there's tons of room on that side of the engine bay. The other side is positively cramped!


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

sciphi said:


> Hooray for the chain on the 1.4T. Although, some chains can be absolute junk too. Much harder to replace a chain than a belt. Although, the 1.4T might not be THAT bad, considering how there's tons of room on that side of the engine bay. The other side is positively cramped!


I don't see there being much of an issue doing anything on this motor as far as space. Want to talk cramped? You should see my 87 Jaguar XJS with the V12 motor. Now that's cramped. I'll bet I can stand inside the engine bay of the cruze and reach the floor.


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

I have a feeling the chain may outlast your car, i wouldn't lose too much sleep over changing it unless you rev the heck out of the car alot.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I don't see there being much of an issue doing anything on this motor as far as space. Want to talk cramped? You should see my 87 Jaguar XJS with the V12 motor. Now that's cramped. I'll bet I can stand inside the engine bay of the cruze and reach the floor.


Yea I actually thought if shoving a 2.2 ecotec in the wrecked cruze im looking at buying

h3llion


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

NBrehm said:


> I have a feeling the chain may outlast your car, i wouldn't lose too much sleep over changing it unless you rev the heck out of the car alot.


Precisely. To my knowledge, these are lifetime chains that do not require servicing.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Precisely. To my knowledge, these are lifetime chains that do not require servicing.


Thats good to know.

h3llion


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Precisely. To my knowledge, these are lifetime chains that do not require servicing.


...no service required, _until_ they *fail*. Sorry, just couldn't resist an obliviously obvious answer here.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

oldman2 said:


> I have a 2011 1.4 engine. Does
> it have a timing chain or a
> 
> 
> ...


oldman2,
Scaredpoet is correct. Your 1.4L has a timing chain and the 1.8L engine has a timing belt that is suggested to be replaced at 100,000 miles. If you have any further questions please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...no service required, _unless _they *fail*. Sorry, just couldn't resist an obliviously obvious answer here.


Fixed.


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Precisely. To my knowledge, these are lifetime chains that do not require servicing.


LOL, OMG we agree!


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

Yeah, the timing chain is the last thing I'd worried about on this car. My last daily driver, a 2002 Impala, got the **** beat out of it by yours truly, and the timing chain was still going strong at 264k when I sold it. I realize it's a different engine (3.8L) than the Cruze, but it's also a more powerful engine.


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

I had a GM product that was so screwed up it had a timing chain *and *a timing belt. It was an Olds Cutlass with a 3.4 DOHC motor but it was derived from an old pushrod design. So the original timing chain was still present and it turned an intermediate shaft that ran a belt up to the V6 heads.

I didn't realize my LS had a timing chain when I bought it. I misunderstood the info and saw the part where they highlighted the chain drive but didn't know it only applied to the turbo motor.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Dale_K said:


> I had a GM product that was so screwed up it had a timing chain *and *a timing belt. It was an Olds Cutlass with a 3.4 DOHC motor but it was derived from an old pushrod design. So the original timing chain was still present and it turned an intermediate shaft that ran a belt up to the V6 heads.
> 
> I didn't realize my LS had a timing chain when I bought it. I misunderstood the info and saw the part where they highlighted the chain drive but didn't know it only applied to the turbo motor.


That would the LQ1 motor. Not a whole lot of torque down low, but 215hp and 225lb-ft when it revved up. A huge PITA to work on as it cramped the engine bay pretty badly. An alternator replacement could be done in no less than 6 hours if you knew exactly what you were doing. All of those made on or after 1993 were interference engines, while those made before were non-interference engines.


----------



## mcg75 (Mar 5, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> That would the LQ1 motor. Not a whole lot of torque down low, but 215hp and 225lb-ft when it revved up. A huge PITA to work on as it cramped the engine bay pretty badly. An alternator replacement could be done in no less than 6 hours if you knew exactly what you were doing. All of those made on or after 1993 were interference engines, while those made before were non-interference engines.


Alternator on those can be done in a couple hours if the bolts on the back of the subframe will come out. Seen it done multiple times. GM released the revised procedure in November 1996. Source.


----------



## VictoryRedLTRS (Mar 26, 2012)

The chain on my 2.2 ecotec finally went out after the chain tensioner went at 147,000 miles and was banging the valves off the cylinders .....it was totally junked afterwards. Other than that the 2.2 was a pretty peppy motor, debating if I should sell or rebuild my cobalt for a track car/project car or just use the Cruze.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

VictoryRedLTRS said:


> The chain on my 2.2 ecotec finally went out after the chain tensioner went at 147,000 miles and was banging the valves off the cylinders .....it was totally junked afterwards. Other than that the 2.2 was a pretty peppy motor, debating if I should sell or rebuild my cobalt for a track car/project car or just use the Cruze.


If u wanna sell it pm me always needing more projects.

h3llion


----------



## VictoryRedLTRS (Mar 26, 2012)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> If u wanna sell it pm me always needing more projects.h3llion


I am trying to sell so I can pay off the rest of the loan, the body is in excellent shape besides a small crack in the rear bumper and the interior is also in good shape. I got some people interested in it but their taking their sweet time in getting ahold of me. It's a 2006 cobalt LT with sport package but its an auto.


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

VictoryRedLTRS said:


> I am trying to sell so I can pay off the rest of the loan, the body is in excellent shape besides a small crack in the rear bumper and the interior is also in good shape. I got some people interested in it but their taking their sweet time in getting ahold of me. It's a 2006 cobalt LT with sport package but its an auto.


Well if motor bad I would dump both tge motor abd tranny and stick a 2.2 ecotec from my 03 totaled cavy 5mt

h3llion


----------



## VictoryRedLTRS (Mar 26, 2012)

I had the timing chain, tentioner, and related parts replaced but it still ran like **** so might be something else that went that I'm unaware of. Could be anything to be honest with u, the head might be shot but the trans should be good, just needs the fluid drained.


----------



## 72buickgs (Mar 20, 2011)

some of the new timing belts are actually stronger than the chains.


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

72buickgs said:


> some of the new timing belts are actually stronger than the chains.


Thats what I heard as well.


----------



## tdc (Jan 24, 2014)

Dale_K said:


> I had a GM product that was so screwed up it had a timing chain *and *a timing belt. It was an Olds Cutlass with a 3.4 DOHC motor but it was derived from an old pushrod design. So the original timing chain was still present and it turned an intermediate shaft that ran a belt up to the V6 heads.
> 
> I didn't realize my LS had a timing chain when I bought it. I misunderstood the info and saw the part where they highlighted the chain drive but didn't know it only applied to the turbo motor.


I also *wrongly assumed* the 1.8Litre LS (Auto Trans.) I purchased (Dec'13) employed a timing chain. A couple of weeks later, reading the owner's manual, I realized my error: '*timing belt*'. I was disappointed. As well as with it's current poor mileage (24.3MPG). (I'm very saddened and sorry about it). :sad: 
(This is perhaps a car (LS) GM should'nt offer).


----------



## cazzadarl (May 7, 2015)

Hi I'm buying a 2011 holden cruze cd manual and was wondering if it has a timing belt or a Chain?


----------



## bostonboy (Apr 8, 2015)

cazzadarl said:


> Hi I'm buying a 2011 holden cruze cd manual and was wondering if it has a timing belt or a Chain?



From what I read is that the 1.4 turbo uses a chain the 1.8 uses a belt. 

Speaking of belts my dad used a belt on me a few times but now I'm chain driven :grin:


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

1.8 = belt
1.4T = chain
2.0TD = belt


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## Beelzebubba (Apr 3, 2015)

VictoryRedLTRS said:


> The chain on my 2.2 ecotec finally went out after the chain tensioner went at 147,000 miles and was banging the valves off the cylinders .....it was totally junked afterwards. Other than that the 2.2 was a pretty peppy motor, debating if I should sell or rebuild my cobalt for a track car/project car or just use the Cruze.


The early 2.2 Ecotecs did have timing chain problems. Especially in the Saturn L200. Source of debate on when it was actually corrected by GM. Some say as late as 2009. 

And while we are talking about the LQ1, it was all about that stupid o-ring on the dummy distributor shaft.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Beelzebubba said:


> And while we are talking about the LQ1, it was all about that stupid o-ring on the dummy distributor shaft.


Good Grief. My LB6 had that problem. Fortunately only once. Got over 100K/12 years out of it.


----------



## KENSTV123 (Sep 21, 2014)

Technically a chain in a oil bath is much stronger than a belt and is not going to dry out from engine heat, our only problem will be on the 1.4 is if they had it made in china !


----------



## cazzadarl (May 7, 2015)

Thanks people and also when should it be changed as I the cruze I am buying is on 103.000kms now.


----------



## cazzadarl (May 7, 2015)

The car is on 103.000kms when should the belt be changed. Or should it have already been done as she was getting it's services at the holden shop itself


----------



## cazzadarl (May 7, 2015)

money_man said:


> 1.8 = belt
> 1.4T = chain
> 2.0TD = belt
> 
> ...


The car is on 103.000kms when should the belt be changed. Or should it have already been done as she was getting it's services at the holden shop itself


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

cazzadarl said:


> The car is on 103.000kms when should the belt be changed. Or should it have already been done as she was getting it's services at the holden shop itself


The 1.8L is listed as 97,000 miles in the USA, so at least 150,000Km.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Major differences between a chain and a belt, chain is constantly lubricated by the engine oil and gets fresh lubricant each oil change. Dexos is a substantial improvement. Where a belt just has a dust cover with very limited lubricated ball bearings.

What little grease inside these things dries up, causes the tensioner or idler pulleys to seize that will break the belt. And extremely costly in an interference engine.

Key problem with chains is the tensioner guide that wears way over 100K miles, on most vehicles, this is an easy replacement if you are interested in preventative maintenance. But this is an unknown word in automotive, you just drive them until something falls apart. 

But you won't have this problem if you do what they want you to do, trade them in every 2-3 years. 

Timing belt tension adjustment is extremely critical, you just don't take a stiff belt out of the box and slap it in. Has to be broken in first than the tension properly adjusted, and the only right way to do this, is to DIY.

This is the timing chain tensioner used on the 1.4L Cruze engine, is a frictional device and often wondered why they couldn't just use a gear for the same job. A 15 buck part, but around here, more concerned about the unibody turning into a pile of rust than this guide wearing out.


----------



## Beelzebubba (Apr 3, 2015)

GM put a little leaf spring tensioner arrangement on the OHV 2200. About every 3rd Cavalier/Sunfire/S10 that comes in rattles like an old diesel from a bad tensioner.

They'll run like that for a long time. It's just a 20 something link chain. Real short, but it sounds terrible.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Another problem with timing belts with a DOHC engine is camshaft seal leaks, should also be replaced or oil will be dripping on the belt. Well even with a SOHC engine, but a lot more work with a V-6 DOHC engine, the days of removing a valve cover is history with removing a whole bunch of other junk on top of it first even before you can get to them.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Beelzebubba said:


> The early 2.2 Ecotecs did have timing chain problems. Especially in the Saturn L200. Source of debate on when it was actually corrected by GM. Some say as late as 2009.
> 
> And while we are talking about the LQ1, it was all about that stupid o-ring on the dummy distributor shaft.


Easy way to tell is that the new style tensioner has a little bump on the back. The old style is flat. They actually weren't extremely prone to failing unless oil was ran low. Which wasn't much, even 1.5 litres was enough to start wearing it out. 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## Masha4eva (Jan 19, 2016)

I have a 2011 Chevy Cruze LT 2ltr turbo diesel, does it have a belt or a chain? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Masha4eva said:


> I have a 2011 Chevy Cruze LT 2ltr turbo diesel, does it have a belt or a chain?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Belt.

Rob


----------



## reese3118 (Sep 4, 2016)

I have a used 2013 Chevy Cruze ls 1.4 liter I bought the car last April with a little over 98,000 miles on it car fax showsed regular repairs, I changey oil every couple to few months, it's has almost 111,000 miles on it now and I just got my oil change and now my dealership is telling me that I have to replace my timing belt, so I checked it when I got home looks new checked the ridges. It has and nothing looks or felt wrong, they tell me it's going to cost around$750 and my opinion I don't want to pay that much.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

reese3118 said:


> I have a used 2013 Chevy Cruze ls 1.4 liter I bought the car last April with a little over 98,000 miles on it car fax showsed regular repairs, I changey oil every couple to few months, it's has almost 111,000 miles on it now and I just got my oil change and now my dealership is telling me that I have to replace my timing belt, so I checked it when I got home looks new checked the ridges. It has and nothing looks or felt wrong, they tell me it's going to cost around$750 and my opinion I don't want to pay that much.


If it's a LS, it's a 1.8 liter non turbo. If it's a LT, it's a 1.4T and there is no belt. 

You also have to remove covers and stuff to see the timing belt - the one you can see is the serpentine or accessory drive belt. 

It should be changed at this mileage. If it breaks, your engine crashes into itself and costs $$$$$$ to fix. Timing belts are a time or mileage maintenance item, whichever comes first. They are a wear item. You can ask around at other shops for a price - something around $400-600 is usually normal depending on what else needs to be replaced in the belt path (tensioner, water pump, etc)


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Gates has this 76 page on a lot of vehicles that let you know whether you have a timing belt or not if so, when to replace it, even tells if you have an interference engine.

https://www.gates.com/~/media/files...tomotive/timingbeltreplacementguide.pdf?la=en


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

2004 Chevy 2.2L Eco was a darn good common sense designed engine, water pump was timing chain driven, zero axial load on it, never had problems with it. PS pump was also driven by the chain, but on the backside of the camshaft. Single drive belt just drove the alternator and AC compressor, later not used very much up here. But replaced that belt at 100K anyway, but not sure why.

Also this at a 100K.










Call this preventative maintenance. 

Back in the 80's, my entire family went Japanese, Nissan's, Honda's, Toyota's, all had timing belts. Would bring them over for me to replace them, then take my six kids and me out to dinner. Average parts cost was less than 25 bucks. We had fun.

For the fun of it, called my Toyota dealer for my 88 Supra with 49K miles on it, was concerned about the age, 2,600 bucks! Did it myself, could see why, radiator, PS pump, AC compressor, alternator, water pump, all the turbo stuff had to be removed first. Had to kick out my other vehicle, other stall was loaded with parts.

Good thing, both the tensioner and idler pulley bearings were stiff, high quality, but but push those out with good made in the USA bearings packed with my own Wolf's high temperature red wheel bearing grease and the camshaft seals, also old. Laid out less than 40 bucks for parts, also was a fun job and done right.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

reese3118 said:


> I have a used 2013 Chevy Cruze ls 1.4 liter I bought the car last April with a little over 98,000 miles on it car fax showsed regular repairs, I changey oil every couple to few months, it's has almost 111,000 miles on it now and I just got my oil change and now my dealership is telling me that I have to replace my timing belt, so I checked it when I got home looks new checked the ridges. It has and nothing looks or felt wrong, they tell me it's going to cost around$750 and my opinion I don't want to pay that much.


If you have the 1.4t engine (Cruze LT LTZ or ECO) your engine has a timing chain, considered a 'life of engine' component.

If you Cruze is a LS model, it will have a 1.8, non turbocharged engine. This engine has a timing belt and replacement is called for at 100k intervals.

If you have the 1.4, I suspect the dealer may have meant the alternator/accessory drive belt (the ribbed one you describe) and most likely replacement recommended due to age and mileage.....normal maintenance for any car.

Rob


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Gave my youngest kid our 04 Cavalier with 98K on it, still looked like a new car. She wanted to move to Milwaukee, but before she left, regreased the alternator and AC idler pulley and put on a new belt for 14 bucks.

Down there, required to have your check engine light tested once per year for no codes or history codes. They scared the heck out of her saying her drive belt was bad, she would get stalled and freeze to death. Replaced it for 110 bucks with a cheap one.

#4 daughter, if she only called me first, her older sisters did, but she calls me now.


----------



## RoninDusette (Aug 21, 2018)

Sorry fo the necromancy, but this is relevant to this post. 

I am hearing what sounds like my timing chain tensioner being loose. Now, I have been looking for service intervals for this, and if you guys are saying that it does not require servicing, sure. The chain itself may last a lifetime, but what about the tensioners and the stuff around it? I am used to, when it comes time to do the timing belt/chain on a vehicle, you go with a new chain, tensioner, any associated pulleys and pumps attached to it. Is that still the case with the 1.4 (mine is a 2015)? Or would I be fine with just inspecting the tensioner, and if it needs replacing, do that and call it a day?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

RoninDusette said:


> Sorry fo the necromancy, but this is relevant to this post.
> 
> I am hearing what sounds like my timing chain tensioner being loose. Now, I have been looking for service intervals for this, and if you guys are saying that it does not require servicing, sure. The chain itself may last a lifetime, but what about the tensioners and the stuff around it? I am used to, when it comes time to do the timing belt/chain on a vehicle, you go with a new chain, tensioner, any associated pulleys and pumps attached to it. Is that still the case with the 1.4 (mine is a 2015)? Or would I be fine with just inspecting the tensioner, and if it needs replacing, do that and call it a day?


It's not SUPPOSED to be a service item, but it has been somewhat common for the bolts on the timing chain guide under the valve cover to come untorqued and rattle around. Torque them back to 71 lb-in.


----------



## RoninDusette (Aug 21, 2018)

jblackburn said:


> It's not SUPPOSED to be a service item, but it has been somewhat common for the bolts on the timing chain guide under the valve cover to come untorqued and rattle around. Torque them back to 71 ft-lbs.


Oh snap, really? That is roughly where it was coming from, but I thought I had a collapsed lifter, though I was iffy because it didn't have the same sound but I couldn't think of anything else it could be. You wouldn't happen to have a picture of those bolts handy, do ya? If they are just under the valve cover, I am replacing that (again) anyway, so I will do all that today. lol


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

These fellers.

Sorry it is 71 lb-in. I will correct my post above.


----------



## Shroomie (Jan 16, 2017)

RoninDusette said:


> Oh snap, really? That is roughly where it was coming from, but I thought I had a collapsed lifter, though I was iffy because it didn't have the same sound but I couldn't think of anything else it could be. You wouldn't happen to have a picture of those bolts handy, do ya? If they are just under the valve cover, I am replacing that (again) anyway, so I will do all that today. lol


what did you find out?


----------



## Draugr x23 (May 14, 2021)

jblackburn said:


> It's not SUPPOSED to be a service item, but it has been somewhat common for the bolts on the timing chain guide under the valve cover to come untorqued and rattle around. Torque them back to 71 lb-in.
> 
> View attachment 286611


I just wanted to take the time to say thank you for this post!
I have a 2015 Chevy sonic LT. I googled the noise and found this post I brought the car into my mechanic today. He called me up and said a few more miles the bolts would've come loose into the cam shaft. Y'all saved me from potentially having to replace my engine. The chevy dealer wanted 1400 before they even looked at the car. Giving the run around that I'd need the new timing chain immediately along with other parts. so again thank you guys.


----------

